# Passing of Sgt Darren Fox (Borden)



## Cansky (21 Jan 2008)

FOX CD, Sargeant Darren Wayne (Canadian Armed Forces Military Police) - Passed away suddenly at his home in Angus on Wednesday, January 16th, 2008 in his 41st year. Beloved husband of Bernadette (nee Rostin) of Angus. Dear father of Tyler and Rachel both at home. Loving son of Jack and Marie Fox of Kelowna, BC and son-in-law of Marty and Lynn Rostin of Fredricton, NB. Dear brother of Dean (Karen) and their children Matthew & Kameron and sister-in-law Ronda Rostin and her children Allysa and Bradley. Survived by his grandmother Eliza LeValley. Remembered by his many aunts, uncles, cousins and friends. Friends may call at the Jennett Chapel of the McCLELLAND & SLESSOR FUNERAL HOME, 152 Bradford Street in Barrie on Monday from 2-4 & 7-9 p.m. Funeral Mass wil be held at the St. Joseph's Catholic Church, Base Borden on Tuesday, January 22nd at 11:00 a.m. Followed by cremation. Memorial donations may be made to the Military Police Fund for Blind Children as your expression of sympathy. Words of comfort may be forwarded to the family at darrenfox@funeralhome.on.ca.


----------

